# 300g set-up..



## bulldoghall (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok.. I am setting up a Front Kapampa group in a 300g in a week.. I have 2 used 404 fluvials, plus???? I do not have the dough to get a wet/dry, and I do have a couple of used AC 70's and a Emperor 400.. Would a combo of these hold me over to I can afford..What?

Also is there any "how to" run a canister. I have never used them before.


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

Keep the AC70's. Sell all the others and add some money to it and get a Fluval FX5. Or, keep one of the 404's and the AC's, sell the rest and add to it for a Rena XP4. I have the FX5 and run all the different Renas exclusively on all my other tanks. The FX5 is unbelievable! And the Renas are the easiest and cleanest filters I have ever used.


----------



## zugbug (Dec 12, 2005)

sawboy said:


> Keep the AC70's. Sell all the others and add some money to it and get a Fluval FX5. Or, keep one of the 404's and the AC's, sell the rest and add to it for a Rena XP4. I have the FX5 and run all the different Renas exclusively on all my other tanks. The FX5 is unbelievable! And the Renas are the easiest and cleanest filters I have ever used.


You could build your own wet dry for way less money than a new FX5.


----------



## bulldoghall (Jun 12, 2007)

for a wet/dry for a 300G tank?

Used
New


----------



## CHBGator (Oct 5, 2006)

check this link out. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_wet_dry.php Its really not that expensive at all to build a wet dry and much easier than you think. The most expensive part is going to be your pump but if you look enough on the web you can find some really great deals. the search button on here is your friend also http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/search.php


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

CHBGator said:


> check this link out. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_wet_dry.php Its really not that expensive at all to build a wet dry and much easier than you think. The most expensive part is going to be your pump but if you look enough on the web you can find some really great deals. the search button on here is your friend also http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/search.php


Amen to that. People think they are expensive or complicated to make.

You could build a wet/dry simply using a rubbermaid container and matching lid, five gallon buckets, nylon pot scrubbers for the media, return pump, and PVC pipe and fittings for the overflows and the return line from the pump.

If you don't want to use a rubbermaid container then you can use an aquarium. 55 gallon tanks are found cheap and plentiful on Craig's List.

What are the dimensions of the 300 gallon? How tall is the stand?

We can get you setup with a wet/dry capable of running a 300 gallon tank in no time.


----------



## bulldoghall (Jun 12, 2007)

Sent.. Thank you for all of the help!!


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

I disagree. A fluval FX5 can be had for under $200 shipped on ebay. A homemade sump with new pump will run you within $30 either way. And I will put an FX5 against a first timer home built wet/dry any day.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Lol. That's funny.

Good reliable sumps can be made on the cheap especially if you have an extra aquariums/pumps sitting around like some of us do. Even a "first time homemade" one can be reliable and bombproof.

All it takes is a computer and access to knowledgeable people that have built them before. The are several people who have built them on this website and there is evidence in the DIY thread. You can then learn from those people's mistakes and make said bombproof wet/dry with more media capacity than any other filter options in the same price range. You also do not need extreme hourly turnover rate with a wet/dry because of the high media capacity

I do not knock people who would rather just buy an FX5 instead of messing with it. Go for it they are good filters. I personally would rather build myself a wet/dry with the money. I am also willing to help people who want to build their own wet/dry sumps. It kind of gives them a self satisfaction knowing that they built it. Even if it just consists of them buying parts and assembling it.

The really nice feature that isn't mentioned as much as it should be is that the evaporation takes place in the wet/dry. The water level stays constant within the tank. You still have to add water to replace the evaporation but that is taken care of with water changes and maintenance that should be done on a regular basis. But at least the evaporation isn't visible in the display.


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

One more advantage to the wet / dry is the fact that you can put the heater in there and get it out of the tank. Also no hoses to be seen. But alas, we agree to disagree. Only way I would run a wet / dry is on a tank that was drilled and with a good pro buolt set-up.

Now if we're talking stands and canopies..........I will never buy another one of those. Build all my own. (Which is crazy and hypocritical by me, because they do wind up costing more than the store models if you finish them out). LOL


----------

